# Rat Attack SFX



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm looking for a viscous rat attacking sfx.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

How long do you need it ? Think I can mix ya up something that would make Wilard run & hide !!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

5-10 seconds long. It's for a rat prop that pops up about 4 feet.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

You got it. gone early part of today, but will work on it this morning & when I get back in afternoon & post it for ya.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Ok , lets see if I'm in the ballpark for you, 10sec clips.
verson 1 - http://www.4shared.com/audio/Hs8gwdmQ/Rat_attack-A.html

version 2 - http://www.4shared.com/audio/XJaEA0b7/Rat_attack-B.html

Be honest, more than happy to try again, just need initial input


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Don't know about anyone else, but I like the first one.

Would you mind if I pinched it? I just happen to be building a giant rat to go with a haunted tree. At his feet are going to be some smaller rats. Sound would greatly enhance the whole thing.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Thank you, the second one I was trying to get a little more vicious attacking sound. More than welcome to use it if you want. i have a ton of other SFX if you need anything, just let me know, I have a large collection of sound effects & audio for just about any haunt theme, or can most likely be able to mix one up for you.

**ouizul1 - If you need some more regular rat squeaks to sound like there's a bunch, I can mix upload & post a link for you


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Cool. And thanks. The one you already posted is perfect, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Always glad to help when i can


----------

